# Jotul allagash dv300



## mritech1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the about mentioned stove with the LP conversion. I bought it used about a year ago and it worked great until now. When I try to light it, the pilot light is week at best and only stays lit when I hold down the button. I replace the thermocoupler and still nothing. If I lightly tap in the second/ larger valve cover on the valve body with a wrench it sometimes will light. I talked with a local distributor about it and he suggest replacing the valve body, $160! Any input would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

The Allagash is a really nice looking stove. It does sound like your valve, but there are some other things to check before paying $160. Is $160 including the install? If so that's a decent price.

Some Q's: 
Is just the pilot low, or are the flames low too? 
Sounds like the pilot is low even when the burner isn't running correct?

I believe the Allagash uses the SIT Nova 820 valve and SIT pilot. Whether that's correct or not the valve should have a pilot adjustment screw. You may need to remove a sheet metal control panel to gain access to this.  The screw should have "PILOT" casted into the valve above the screw. Try turning the pilot up all the way, but don't unscrew it all the way or you can cause a minor gas leak. If you do smell gas then screw it back in until you no longer smell gas.

If this doesn't work you can always try checking the orifice in the pilot and confirm there's nothing in it. LP orifices are a few times smaller than NG and therefor are more susceptible to blockage if your gas supply is dirty. Do you have the manual or directions for converting the unit to LP? If so follow the directions for changing the pilot orifice to gain access and inspect it for debris or corrosion.

Be very careful operating the appliance with an abnormally low pilot.  I wouldn't try and light the burner unless you can see the pilot flame reaching over the nearest burner ports.  If it doesn't you are risking a delayed ignition which is VERY dangerous.  A delayed ignition is lawyer talk for an explosion and depending on how much R&D;Jotul puts into their glass frame assemblies, it could result in a shot gun blast of broken glass into the room.


----------

